# Working Trials CD & Intro training day.



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Working Trials CD & intro training day, with Dave & Jenny Olley, near Selby, Yorkshire. A training day for the two starter stakes in working trials, an opportunity to work on all the sections of these stakes, control, agility & nosework, Sunday 30th April, 9.30am to 4.00pm. Contact Jenny Olley at Dog Friendly for more details.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/111735848995609/
https://www.facebook.com/dogfriendlytrainingyorkshire/
www.dogfriendlytraining.wordpress.com


----------

